
Spammers using CSS to bypass image blocks - throw_throw
http://i.imgur.com/cLw6E9y.png
======
throw_throw
That image is made up of a 50 row table, with each row containing a single
100px wide and 2px high cell.

Each cell has 50 "pixels" set using CSS gradients.

------
Safety1stClyde
It says "in:spam" at the top though.

I looked at my gmail spam and didn't find any of these.

~~~
throw_throw
Yes still got marked as SPAM.

But I was just surprised to see an image there. It's clever.

